# Easton EA-70 review...



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just got a pair of Easton EA-70 bars to try. Wanted a fairly short reach bar with an anatomic bend to use with Campy ergo levers.

These bars are definitely "old school". They have a major ramp dowm off the top section that will place the brake hoods well below the top of the bars and angled downward, just the opposite of what I was after. Rotating the bars upward, even 10 degrees, quickly moves the anatomic drop section into an uncomfortable (too vertical) position.

These bars are already boxed and on their way back.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

I have two bikes w/ 3ttt more bars. One is w/ record shifters. I have smaller hands, and I really like the position.
http://www.3ttt.com/ing/fr_attacchi.htm
You will have to select more bars from the drop down selector.
Take a look at the diagram and description and see if they are more what you wanted. Not cheap, found on ebay in the low $200 range (one there now for $189).


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Interesting. I, too, am looking for short-reach bars for Campy levers for a new build. I have Easton EC-90 Equipe bars on one bike. They rock; I can't say enough good things about them. I think I have the Pro version, which are 130mm drop and 75mm reach. I was just about to buy the EA-70, which from what I can tell have the same drop and reach because I don't want to spend ~$200 for another set of EC-90.

Now I don't know what to do.

I am also looking at Ritchey WCS (135/82), the Classic, I think(?). Also, Oval Concepts R700 (135/77). Also Deda 215 Shallow (135/80).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*brake hood angle....*

TTT bars were mentioned by another poster recently. What concerns me is the angle of the brake hood, in the picture. It has a significant downward angle. I want the top of the brake hood level at the mimimum, but preferably angled up a few degrees. It looks like moving the lever up higher woul foul tings up, as would rotating the bars up (ends down).

My other concern is reaching the thumb button, in the drops, without moving my hands around. The 35 degree area looks kind of low to me. Right now, I have Salsa Poco bars. I can place the crook of my thumb just below the bottom of the brake hood and be fairly comfortable on a descent and still reach the thumb button. My only minor complaint is the anatomic bump in the drops. I'd rather just have a straight section there.


----------



## GW1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Another possibility, Deda Newtons, I have been using them and the transition off the bar onto the Campy brake hoods is very smooth. I am using the round (not the anatomical) and am very pleased with the shape. Another consideration would be the the Reynolds carbon, it is a compromise between the anatomical and round bars and it appears that they should give you the transition that you are looking for (not used them myself).


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I like my EA70's ... but, then again, I like the hoods dropped a little.


----------



## GW1 (Dec 27, 2005)

FSA just showed a new design at the Taipei Bike show with a shape that may suit the shorter reach you want. No mention on when they will become available.

Here is the link, (not sure if my cut and paste worked)


https://www.velonews.com/images/report/9588.14057.f.jpg


----------



## Kevin Leonhardt (Aug 5, 2004)

*Newtons*

I also prefer a nice straight transition from bar to brake hoods. I have Newtons with anatomic bend and 215 shallow drops both with campy. I prefer the Newtons, easier access to thumb shifter, but would prefer something with slightly less drop. The 215's you have to rotate up quite a bit to get the ergos flat. I've also used 3ttt bars, I believe the B-groove, and they offer a nice flat transistion to the brake hoods. 

Kevin


----------



## brianvonlehe (Nov 7, 2005)

Check out the Salsa Moto Ace Short 'n Shallow.
I have some in a 44 or 46 width and they are great- I think just what you're looking for. I don't know or care how much they weigh. With the drops in a comfy position the hoods and top bends are almost flat. campy ergo levers do very well on them, as i would imagine the new 10 speed shimanos would.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*TTT Less*



C-40 said:


> TTT bars were mentioned by another poster recently. What concerns me is the angle of the brake hood, in the picture. It has a significant downward angle. I want the top of the brake hood level at the mimimum, but preferably angled up a few degrees. It looks like moving the lever up higher woul foul tings up, as would rotating the bars up (ends down).


Obviously bar shape and hood position are personal preference items, and it's hard to predict whether a given combination will be right for you, but I find that my TTT Less bars, just like the TTT Pro Forma before them, and TTT bars back into the 70s all give about the same position, which is the Campy lever body makes a "flat platform" extending the top of the bar as it bends forward. With the lever adjusted so that the tip of the lever hits a straight edge held under the bottom of the lower drop, and the lower drop angled slightly toward the rear of the bike, everything comes together just right for me.


----------



## rubicon_nm (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to second team_sheepshead. I have Easton EC90 Equipe Pro bars and Campy Ergo controls. With the tip of the brake lever inline with the bottom of the drop the hoods are at a slight upward angle from the top of the bar. I wish I could find the same bar but in alu.

Mike


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Kerry Irons said:


> Obviously bar shape and hood position are personal preference items, and it's hard to predict whether a given combination will be right for you, but I find that my TTT Less bars, just like the TTT Pro Forma before them, and TTT bars back into the 70s all give about the same position, which is the Campy lever body makes a "flat platform" extending the top of the bar as it bends forward. With the lever adjusted so that the tip of the lever hits a straight edge held under the bottom of the lower drop, and the lower drop angled slightly toward the rear of the bike, everything comes together just right for me.


+1 on the 3T less
Light & cheap whats not to like


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Try 3T*



C-40 said:


> TTT bars were mentioned by another poster recently. What concerns me is the angle of the brake hood, in the picture. It has a significant downward angle. I want the top of the brake hood level at the mimimum, but preferably angled up a few degrees. It looks like moving the lever up higher woul foul tintgs up, as would rotating the bars up (ends down).
> 
> My other concern is reaching the thumb button, in the drops, without moving my hands around. The 35 degree area looks kind of low to me. Right now, I have Salsa Poco bars. I can place the crook of my thumb just below the bottom of the brake hood and be fairly comfortable on a descent and still reach the thumb button. My only minor complaint is the anatomic bump in the drops. I'd rather just have a straight section there.


I have a similar reach issue and like a flat "ramp" into the hoods. 3T Primas, 4GXL and Forgies will give you relatively short reach and a straight, short bend to the hoods. You can also keep the drops relatively horizontal. Cinelli will give you similar results.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thanks, all...*

Many interesting repsonses. I'll review the TTT specs a bit more. The future FSA products look very interesting. 

I should mention my latest experiment. The Salsa Poco, pretty much meet my needs, but the anatomic bumps are slightly further back than I care for. I used some epoxy plumbers putty, applied ahead, behind and under the bumps to straighten them out. Seems to work OK. Now I can move may hand just a bit further foward with more comfort. The Oatey plumbers putty is pretty neat stuff. Just slice off a length from a long round stick and kneed it together until the dark and light portions mix to a uniform color. The stuff starts to harden in 15 minutes and can be sanded to final shape in 1 hour.


----------

